
KiK's Side of the breaking-the-internet story - harel
https://medium.com/@mproberts/a-discussion-about-the-breaking-of-the-internet-3d4d2a83aa4d#.95priw8ta
======
detaro
already submitted 15+ times, discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346845)

Please check before submitting!

------
duncan_bayne
The World Wide Web is a subset of the Internet.

